# is using 2 Chaos Warshrines overkill in 1500?



## Darksider (Nov 18, 2009)

see above for further details


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

arent they a rare unit? so you could only deploy 1 for a 1500 game, I might be wrong but I am pretty sure they are.


----------



## Darksider (Nov 18, 2009)

its a rare unit yes, but its only 130-160ish points, so you could have more


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

if it's a friendly game, most likely. Most people won't be too thrilled vs this.
If it's something that has absurd combos (Skaven, HE) more in the realms of understanding.

It also depends on what else you have.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

150 with MoT 3+ armour 3+ ward. and better stats then most heroes

to be fair they are one of the most over powered unit in the game, in a friendly game l would not take 2 in 1500pts but if it for a tournament then its fine.

if your also running chosen with favour of the gods in that list it will really look like a tournament list and its a fast way to lose friends. :victory: ~Desu

Edit: ninja'd by blackspine


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Darksider said:


> its a rare unit yes, but its only 130-160ish points, so you could have more


you can only deploy it if its a friendly game with a friend, other wise, you could only deploy a second one if its a 2000+ game, like mentioned above, noone would be thrilled to fight 2 of these, because you would massacre them, think about being fair in your games.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flindo said:


> you can only deploy it if its a friendly game with a friend, other wise, you could only deploy a second one if its a 2000+ game, like mentioned above, noone would be thrilled to fight 2 of these, because you would massacre them, think about being fair in your games.


...you do know that the 'slot system' is now outdated, right? We work on percentages now. 25% rare means that in 1500pts we can take 1500/4=375pts of rare, with only one duplicate of each choice allowed. So you can easily fit in two 150pt Warshrines in 1500. Although I would only use it in retaliation to someone else pulling out the uber-cheese themselves, or in a tournament.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> ...you do know that the 'slot system' is now outdated, right? We work on percentages now. 25% rare means that in 1500pts we can take 1500/4=375pts of rare, with only one duplicate of each choice allowed. So you can easily fit in two 150pt Warshrines in 1500. Although I would only use it in retaliation to someone else pulling out the uber-cheese themselves, or in a tournament.


I guess I need to read the rulebook more, just found it on page 134, I got that info from my lizardman army book lol so yea, its from 2009 so it is outdated.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Honestly, I would rather just use 1 and get more dudes in the army at this points level.
Besides, what's so overpowered about the warshrine. Sure, it's tough as hell, but it ain't killy, fast nor too dependable. Some of the boons it gives out a rather irrelevant and it doesn't have thunderstomp.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's sitting there granting a couple of buffs to allow outnumbered warriors blitz through the larger units in larger games, where their superiority is outclassed by outnumbering.

However, when the level of points means that outnumbering on the scale you're looking at rarely takes place (40 versus 300, or 25 versus 80?), taking 2 is more likely to see you actually beaten, as you won't have enough points to spend on the warriors, while the buffs won't be enough on a large enough scale to counter those targets.


----------

